# air bags?



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

can i get air bags for my 95 200sx or is will i have a bitch of a time making it compatible?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

The second part.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

NeoDurden said:


> *can i get air bags for my 95 200sx or is will i have a bitch of a time making it compatible? *


they were going to charge me 1500 for a set up but I changed my mind 
It is possible it's been done on the 200


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

i just got air bags put on my 98 200sx and let me tell you 1500 is CHEEP it cost me 2800 hah but i got the best out there and i had a pro install...just one thing!!! if you get bags dont plan on racing.....one thing i need not worry about cuss my car is strictly show... its fun though hah riding down the road with the car like every other ricer 2 inches off the ground but when a hot girl pulls up next to you in an suv you just hit a switch and your at her levle hah!!!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I just got a quote for $2000 for a custom Air Pump set up not bags... They are suppose to be quicker and better quality..

Im seriously considering it right now..


----------



## 10SwiTcH200 (Feb 10, 2003)

*air ride*

I got the strutbag and cylinder kit, and I should have it in by next week, and I'll let eveyone know how it is.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

thats the kit i have!!! i have the unaversal air strut bags in the front and air cylinders in the back with a viair 500c compresor and 2, 9 gallon airtanks and a 10 switch see through switchbox!! did you get the FBSS kit or just FB????i got the FBSS


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LuvMyRide200sx said:


> *thats the kit i have!!! i have the unaversal air strut bags in the front and air cylinders in the back with a viair 500c compresor and 2, 9 gallon airtanks and a 10 switch see through switchbox!! did you get the FBSS kit or just FB????i got the FBSS *



uh.......CMON talk English!!>>>>lol

Seriously though--Im really considering this. Hows the ride and handling. Tell me everything U can.

Do U know anything about the Air Pumps or cylinders....


----------



## 10SwiTcH200 (Feb 10, 2003)

I got the FBSS kit, but I'm only gonna run one 6 gallon tank for now, since I'm just about out of money(can't wait for my tax return) but the main reason I'm puttin the bags one the car was to be able to clear speed bumps, those Omega skirts are just too damn low, right now with sportlines and on 18s, I can fit only two fingers between the skirts and the ground.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

10SwiTcH200 said:


> *I got the FBSS kit, but I'm only gonna run one 6 gallon tank for now, since I'm just about out of money(can't wait for my tax return) but the main reason I'm puttin the bags one the car was to be able to clear speed bumps, those Omega skirts are just too damn low, right now with sportlines and on 18s, I can fit only two fingers between the skirts and the ground. *


Damn I wish they made the Omega skirts for the Sentra--post pics man...

But like I said B4 Im trying to find out about the Air Cylinders--they're supposeed to be quicker and more efficient--they are no bags....

oh and how bout sum pics????


----------



## 10SwiTcH200 (Feb 10, 2003)

Well, I'll put some pics up as soon as I have time to take some(work and school takes up most of my time) but my car is like 3 different colors of primer and faded stock paint now, I'm hoping to get the paint done before spring break, I'm waiting on my bro to get his friends car out of his shop so we can get mine started, everyone is trying to hurry up and get ready for the break. As for the air cylinders, I know my kit uses them in the rear, while the front has the strut bags, it's all pretty much bolt on, if you wanted the cylinders in the front too, it might involve some kind of custom bracket making, not sure though


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

10SwiTcH200 said:


> *Well, I'll put some pics up as soon as I have time to take some(work and school takes up most of my time) but my car is like 3 different colors of primer and faded stock paint now, I'm hoping to get the paint done before spring break, I'm waiting on my bro to get his friends car out of his shop so we can get mine started, everyone is trying to hurry up and get ready for the break. As for the air cylinders, I know my kit uses them in the rear, while the front has the strut bags, it's all pretty much bolt on, if you wanted the cylinders in the front too, it might involve some kind of custom bracket making, not sure though *


oh alright then... From wut the shop told me I believe it is a custom set-up with cylinders in the front and rear...I gotta find out sum more...


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

ok heres the scoop on cylinders (they are more dependabale than bags and the take less air than bags meaning your compressor wont come on as often the only real down side is that there AALOT slower than bags so dont expect your car to hop... and with cylinders they only extend like 4 inches meaning you have to choose high or low..meaning if you want your car to sit on the ground it will only go up like 4 inches from that but if you want it to sit high then it wont go very low!!! get me??? see with bags i can sit on the ground if i want but bags extend like 8 1/2 inches so i still sit higher than stock when there pumped up!!! but bags have a down side to!!! they add alot of weight to your car and with the nissan b14 chassy the front springs turn with the wheel so if you put bags on there it has to turn the whole bag which makes turning a little harder but you get used to it!! o and anuther thing if you look at the back springs of a b14 they sit at a slant!! and bags cant sit at a slant cuss they will buckle.. so they have to make new brakets that make your struts sit strate up and down....well thats about it!!! any questions lol??


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

hay 10switch you goin to honda land for the car show this sat???


----------



## 10SwiTcH200 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Show*

Nope, no show for me this weekend, I'm spending the day with my girl since I have to work all day this Valentines.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LuvMyRide200sx said:


> *ok heres the scoop on cylinders (they are more dependabale than bags and the take less air than bags meaning your compressor wont come on as often the only real down side is that there AALOT slower than bags so dont expect your car to hop... and with cylinders they only extend like 4 inches meaning you have to choose high or low..meaning if you want your car to sit on the ground it will only go up like 4 inches from that but if you want it to sit high then it wont go very low!!! get me??? see with bags i can sit on the ground if i want but bags extend like 8 1/2 inches so i still sit higher than stock when there pumped up!!! but bags have a down side to!!! they add alot of weight to your car and with the nissan b14 chassy the front springs turn with the wheel so if you put bags on there it has to turn the whole bag which makes turning a little harder but you get used to it!! o and anuther thing if you look at the back springs of a b14 they sit at a slant!! and bags cant sit at a slant cuss they will buckle.. so they have to make new brakets that make your struts sit strate up and down....well thats about it!!! any questions lol?? *


Very Goooood info man. Ive actually decided to just hold off on the bags--theirs just too much I need to do first. Interior/Engine/ICE.....

Its like whats the point of going so extreme with bags and then not have everything else on your car done up to go along wit it....


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

good choice!!!!! bags are expensive and now that i think about it i could of got the HS turbo or a body kit or fixed up my inside real nice with the $2800 but im happy with my choice....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LuvMyRide200sx said:


> *good choice!!!!! bags are expensive and now that i think about it i could of got the HS turbo or a body kit or fixed up my inside real nice with the $2800 but im happy with my choice.... *


Yeah IM gonna leave bags for like my final mod after everything else---yeah then it'll all work out.


----------

